# What's a "Bypass Trade" on the TSX?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sometimes, On the TSX page, showing the last 25 trades for a stock, some trades are hi-lighted with "W". when you scroll over the W it shows "Bypass Trade". What does that mean? Is it of any significance?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

jargey3000 said:


> Sometimes, On the TSX page, showing the last 25 trades for a stock, some trades are hi-lighted with "W". when you scroll over the W it shows "Bypass Trade". What does that mean? Is it of any significance?


Prearranged cross
http://www.investmentexecutive.com/-/news-45042


----------

